
What Really Happened with Vista: An Insider’s Retrospective - craftyguy
https://medium.com/@benbob/what-really-happened-with-vista-an-insiders-retrospective-f713ee77c239
======
WheelsAtLarge
I used Vista for many years and was fine with it. The real problem was bad
publicity. Tastemakers decided that it sucked and so went public opinion.

The real disaster was windows 8's user interface change. That really deserved
to be panned. Microsoft was so cocky as to think that forcing a new interphase
on users was a good thing. It was stupid.

I'd like an insider's view on that.

~~~
r00fus
Did you use Vista pre SP1? That was a terrible OS to use. Also Microsoft
approved Vista for pre-install on devices with specs that could barely use it.
Finally the approve/cancel security elevation implementation (which was
finally fixed) was a cluster.

Many reasons why it was received poorly and deserved its reputation.

------
nunez
Excellent article. Quotable on top of quotable for us DevOps folks.

